# Water and RV dump in Mtn. View WY?



## KAFO

My wife informed me yesterday that we "have to" :roll: go camping with her nutty sisters near Bridger Lake next weekend. We will be coming in through I-80/Mtn. View. What I need to know is if there is a place to fill up the water tank on my trailer (100+ gallons) on the way up and then dump the waste tanks on the way out without having to haul it all back-and-fourth to Ogden. The closer to the final destination, the better.
THANKS!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Call the TA on !-80. It's just before the Ft. Bridger turn off. I'd bet they have RV services.


----------



## campfire

I am not sure about the TA, maybe. But I know there is a nice station at the state park on the east side of Evanston. When are you going to the Smith's Fork? Post a report on conditions when you get back, please.


----------



## Huge29

http://www.sanidumps.com/sanidumps_usa.php?id=64
Lyman, WY Lyman KOA
• 1531 North Hwy. 413 Lyman WY 
• Lyman KOA location map
• Latitude: 41.35
• Longitude: -110.299
Free for Registered Guests or fee for dump station use only
• Open mid May through September

OR

Evanston,WY
Visitor Center
• I-80 Exit 6
• Visitor Center location map
• Latitude: 41.265
• Longitude: -110.934
Donation requested; $5.00 minimum (not bad since Flying J now wants $10!!)


----------



## KAFO

Thanks for the info guys. It looks like lyman, although off the direct path, is the way to go unless there is something in Mtn. View.


----------



## reb8600

The station across the street from the Maverik in Mt. View used to have a dump behind it. I dont know if it is still there or not. The Bear River state park/rest area by Evanston has a real nice one.


----------



## KAFO

Where exactly is the station located at the state park/rest area? Is it in the actual rest area or in the state park portion? It looks like our plans may have changed from the Bridger lake area and shifted to the north slope of the mirror lake highway.


----------



## campfire

It is not hard to find. It is right next to the visitors center. If you come down the Mirror Lake Highway, go east on I 80 to the next exit then right and you can see it. If you are coming from Utah go all the way to the third exit (like Huge said , exit 6). The Lilly Lake dump station MIGHT be open but as of a week ago it was not.


----------



## sittingbull

There is no dump station at the TA, I've asked there before. There is a place just outside of Mountain View heading towards Manilla, but they want $15 and I don't know about water. I guess it doesn't matter now if you're heading up the Mirror Lake Loop, but good to know for the future. We always haul it back home to Salt Lake because the kids always have to pull over and poop somewhere. :roll:


----------



## reb8600

campfire said:


> The Lilly Lake dump station MIGHT be open but as of a week ago it was not.


 That station has been closed for over a year. It says "Closed No Water". I dont know what is going on with it. I wouldnt expect it to be open this year. I meant to ask at the ranger station when I was up there but forgot. I dont think it is right that we pay the fees and cant dump plus they dont have dumpsters any more either.


----------



## campfire

I do not have reliable information so this is speculation. But I cannot imagine there not being water in that area particularly this year. My speculation is that the water source has not been cleared or is contaminated so they won't open the dump station if the water is not "potable". It's all a matter of CYA these days. Like I said this is just my speculation. They may just have problems with the water system that they are not willing to pay to repair. Or they may have actually too much water filling the sewer lagoons to handle the sewer from the dump station. I am sure that we are not the only campers that are "disappointed  " that it cannot become operational.


----------



## wyodremn

KAFO said:


> My wife informed me yesterday that we "have to"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go camping with her nutty sisters near Bridger Lake next weekend. We will be coming in through I-80/Mtn. View. What I need to know is if there is a place to fill up the water tank on my trailer p(100+ gallons) on the way up and then
> dump the waste tanks on the way out without having to haul it all back-and-fourth to Ogden. The closer to the final destination, the better.
> THANKS!


Drive on way to Utah stop in Evanston dump there. not out of your way then.


----------



## Loke

8 years is a little longer than I like to wait to dump the black water in my RV. But then again, to each their own.


----------



## Critter

Loke said:


> 8 years is a little longer than I like to wait to dump the black water in my RV. But then again, to each their own.


I think that after 8 years I would just change out the tanks.>>O


----------

